# Chip-Carved Clock



## Czarcastic (Nov 28, 2006)

Chip carved fom Basswood.
Clock stands about 14" tall






With LOML's Tchotchkes on the shelf





Close up of carved clock face.


----------



## JimGo (Nov 28, 2006)

Beautiful work Steven!  I wish I had that kind of patience!


----------



## vick (Nov 28, 2006)

Beautiful!  I have done a little bit of chip carving so I can really appreciate the high quality of your work.


----------



## kkwall (Nov 28, 2006)

Really like the design and the hands on the face, nice colour with the pale wood.


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow,thats very nice.[]


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 29, 2006)

Excellent work.  I wish I had that amount of patience.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 29, 2006)

Really nice. I have done some carving and have chip carving tools but never picked them up. I know I don't have the patience to attempt something like that.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow.[]


----------



## bob393 (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Beautiful work Steven!  I wish I had that kind of patience!


Ditto:[]


----------



## jeffj13 (Dec 6, 2006)

Beautiful work.

Patience I have....I wish I had that kind of talent.

jeff


----------

